# Von .rar zu .iso?



## Hannes87 (4. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute!

Hab mal ne Frage...
Ich hab da so ne Datei auf dem PC im .rar-Format.
Wie kann ich die in .iso-Format umwandeln?

Wär nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Dravot (4. Januar 2005)

*.rar ist ein gepackte Datei ala *.zip.

Ergo: Du musst diese erst einmal entpacken, bspw. mit der Test-Version von WinRAR. Diese gibt es u.a. unter www.winrar.de.


----------



## BattleWarrior (4. Januar 2005)

Hannes87 am 04.01.2005 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage...
> Ich hab da so ne Datei auf dem PC im .rar-Format.
> ...




Lass mich raten es ist ein Spiel von emule oder?   
Ne also mit WinRAR sollte es funktionieren, wenn nicht probier einfach aus, die Dateiendung "rar" in "iso" zu ändern (wird aber nicht gehen)


----------



## MoeD (4. Januar 2005)

Hannes87 am 04.01.2005 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage...
> Ich hab da so ne Datei auf dem PC im .rar-Format.
> ...



Du entpackst die Datei, ziehst Dir dann eine Trial Version von "WinISO" (musste googeln) und fügst die entpackten Dateien damit wieder zu einer *.iso Datei zusammen.


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2005)

Was ist den in der RAR Dateí überhaupt drin?

Eine ISO? Dann einfach die Rar entpacken
Mehrere Dateien? Dann in ein _Verzeichnis entpacken und Winiso.


----------



## LegeinEi (4. Januar 2005)

mensch leute!
ihr bringt den armen eselsreiter ja komplett durcheinander.
er will aus einer rar-datei eine iso-datei machen!
dazu gibt es 2 lösungswege.
der einfachste weg ist im explorer einfach die dateiendung von xxx.rar in xxx.iso umzubenennen. so leicht kanns gehen! 
ebenso kann man auch die rar-datei auf eine cd brennen und dann von dieser datei - z.B. mit nero - ein iso-image anlegen.
etwas komplizierter aber beide wege führen zu deinem gewünschten ziel!

gern geschehen...


----------



## Hannes87 (4. Januar 2005)

LegeinEi am 04.01.2005 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> mensch leute!
> ihr bringt den armen eselsreiter ja komplett durcheinander.
> er will aus einer rar-datei eine iso-datei machen!
> dazu gibt es 2 lösungswege.
> ...




Und wie ändere ich im Explorer die Dateiendung?
Das ist ja mein Problem!


----------



## expredator (4. Januar 2005)

geh in ein ordner --> oebn auf extras klicken --> ordneroptionen --> bei ansicht dann das häkchen bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten dateitypen ausblenden" wegmachen

schon kannst du die dateiendungen sehen und sie ändern


----------



## Hannes87 (4. Januar 2005)

expredator am 04.01.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> geh in ein ordner --> oebn auf extras klicken --> ordneroptionen --> bei ansicht dann das häkchen bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten dateitypen ausblenden" wegmachen
> 
> schon kannst du die dateiendungen sehen und sie ändern



Danke, hat geklappt!
Und was mach ich, wenn ich jetzt die iso-Datei hab?
Kann ich die irgendwie entpacken?


----------



## the_HITMAN87 (4. Januar 2005)

Hannes87 am 04.01.2005 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> expredator am 04.01.2005 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder du brennst sie mit Nero (oder ähnlichem) oder du kannst sie mit  z.B IsoBuster  öffnen und die dateien extrahieren


----------



## LegeinEi (4. Januar 2005)

so langsam brech ich hier zusammen...


----------



## davidian2000 (4. Januar 2005)

die rar-datei ist bereits gepackt.

besorg dir das programm winrar (gibts kostenlos zum download, also sicher nicht bei emule *löl*) und entpacke das rar-file, dann solltest du automatisch die iso erhalten.

die mountest du oder brennst sie oder machst sonst was damit...


----------



## Hannes87 (4. Januar 2005)

the_HITMAN87 am 04.01.2005 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannes87 am 04.01.2005 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nicht mit WinRar entpacken?


----------



## the_HITMAN87 (4. Januar 2005)

Hannes87 am 04.01.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> the_HITMAN87 am 04.01.2005 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also nochmal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam !!!
1.Falls die datei ne ".rar" datei ist, dann mit WinRaR entpacken!!!!!!!!!!1
2.wenn du eine ".iso" file hast mit Nero brennen oder mit IsoBuster extrahieren...

sollte eigentlich *VERSTÄNDLICH* sein

greetz


----------



## Franzenstein (4. Januar 2005)

Du Depp,wenn du ne rar von emule gezogen hast dann entpack sie und extrahiere die dateien aus der iso mit Isobuster.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (4. Januar 2005)

LegeinEi am 04.01.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam brech ich hier zusammen...



DU kannst doch nicht einfach die .rar in .iso umbennen, wo bleibt da der Sinn?  Einfach mittels WinRAR entpacken und danach die .iso entweder in Daemon-Tools emulieren oder mit ISOBuster extrahieren


----------



## Alex-S (4. Januar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 04.01.2005 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> LegeinEi am 04.01.2005 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so und damit wirs jetz nochmal sagen: du musst  die rar extrahiern und die iso mit isobuster extrahieren!

ne jetz mal ehrlich!!! was genau willst du eigentlich machen?! willst du einfach die dateien aus der rar raushaben oder was?!
bescharib mal genau was du mit deiner rar datei machen willst


----------



## addi81 (4. Januar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 04.01.2005 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> LegeinEi am 04.01.2005 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns nur an der Dateiendung gelegen hätte, hätte er auch ne falsch-benannte iso mit winrar öffnen können, winrar beherrscht .rar genauso wie .iso


----------

